# [SOLVED] Submit button doesnt work on my web page form



## LouisaD (May 3, 2009)

I am having a problem trying to get my submit button to work on my webpage I am in the process of designing. I have it pointing to my email address for any responses. I get a "page cannot be displayed" message. This is the code, 
<form action=--WEBBOT-SELF-- method=post>
<!--webbot bot="SaveResults" s-email-address="my email address"
s-email-format="TEXT/PRE" b-email-label-fields="TRUE"
s-email-Subject="Web Site Form Response" s-builtin-fields="Date Time"
b-email-subject-from-field="FALSE"-->
I have removed my email address for security reasons.
I have spent a few days trying different codes, from the internet with no luck
I am using Publisher for my web pages and everything else works just great on the form, the submit button wont work when i check it on my website preview.
Can you please help
cheers 
LouisaD


----------



## ahmorrow (May 5, 2009)

*Re: Submit button doesnt work on my web page form*

Is this actually uploaded to a server or on your computer? If it's on your home computer that's likely a large part of it.


----------



## LouisaD (May 3, 2009)

*Re: Submit button doesnt work on my web page form*

Have uploaded it onto the server. Have since made up another form with coffee cup web form builder and it tells us to put the code in the web page where we want the form
between <body></body> can only find 2nd body should i type in the 1st body then paste between the 2. All files been uploaded to server and all work bar either form. Do they need to be in a folder of their own on the site. This is my first attempt at building a site and I appreciate any help I can get. I would prefer to use my form from Publisher but at this point any will do.
Cheers 
Louisa


----------



## ahmorrow (May 5, 2009)

*Re: Submit button doesnt work on my web page form*

This is the basic syntax of ANY website.


```
<html>
<head>
<title>Name of this page/site</title>
// Put any scripts here.
</head>
<body>
// Put anything you want the user to see here.
</body>
</html>
```
Hopefully that helped? PM me if you need more help. Server side scripting isn't my specialty, but from what it sounds like you don't need a specialist, just a jump start.


----------



## LouisaD (May 3, 2009)

*Re: Submit button doesnt work on my web page form*

Hi there Ahmorrow, thank you for your input my partner has been playing around with the scripts and has managed to get it going, working fine now.
Cheers
Louisa: wave:


----------



## ahmorrow (May 5, 2009)

*Re: Submit button doesnt work on my web page form*

Anytime, anytime.


----------



## ahmorrow (May 5, 2009)

*Re: Submit button doesnt work on my web page form*



LouisaD said:


> Hi there Ahmorrow, thank you for your input my partner has been playing around with the scripts and has managed to get it going, working fine now.
> Cheers
> Louisa: wave:


Oh, if you could mark this as SOLVED, that would be great. It's under Thread Tools towards the top of this thread, but not the entire site--took me a few hours to find it -_-


----------

